# Conformation critique



## IslandBranch (Oct 14, 2013)

I'm posting this partly for honest critique and partly because I though my attempts at a conformation shot might make you guys giggle because they're so bad!
These NDs are beloved pets and family milkers so conformation isn't crucial, but I would like to start to train myself to have a more critical eye as I might like to lean more towards show goats someday. I know the pics are bad (I have obviously not trained them to stand!) but if there are any conformational pros or cons you can point out to help me learn I'd appreciate it!


























Do you like the peeing goat photobomb on the last one ;-)


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

Well, I'm not going to go very in depth on these critiques.
For the first doe:
Good blending throughout
Straight front legs
Nice depth
Correct bite
Short bodied
Short rump
Not very dairy
Rump isn't too steep
Posty legs in the rear
Weak pasterns

Next one:
Nice depth
Nice angulation in the rear legs
Good extension of brisket
More dairy than the first one
Short rump, not too steep though
Weak pasterns

I like the second doe best, as far as who would place better in shows. If you want a more in depth critique, let me know.


----------



## IslandBranch (Oct 14, 2013)

Thank you! I'd like to ask clarification on a couple of terms just to make sure I know what they mean.
What does "weak pasterns" mean? I know what pasterns are, just don't know what makes them weak.
When you say "posty legs" does that mean they're too straight?
Thanks for helping me learn!


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

Well, strong pasterns would be short and upright. So it kinda looks like they lagging down when they are weak. That make sense?
Yes, that's what it means. Let me go fetch a picture/chart real quick


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

Okay, look at the one for angle in the leg... the middle one is the way you want it. Posty is on the one side, and sickle is shown on the other side.


----------



## IslandBranch (Oct 14, 2013)

Ah, that makes perfect sense. That's a great diagram, thanks!


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

No problem!


----------



## IslandBranch (Oct 14, 2013)

Oh, found a decent pic of Rosalind (doe #2) that I'd forgotten about. I think her rear legs look a little too posty in this one, but maybe her pasterns not quite so weak?







And one of baby Micah just because I caught her posing


----------



## LaMancha_Alpine_Lover (Aug 20, 2013)

Definitely some very weak pasterns...feet, pasterns & legs are the highest scoring breakdown on the ADGA scorecard, being that they are what is going to carry a doe through a productive, long, healthy lifetime they're judged heavily & are a very important thing to excel in. 
Here are some examples of weak & strong pasterns.

This doe doesn't have the best feet & legs...Her heels are shallow, her pasterns are weak, & she's over at the knee. 


This is a doe that really has correct feet & legs. Her pasterns are short & upright, her knees are straight & clean, she shows nice depth of heel. 


If you take a look at the scorecard, it might help you learn about conformation as well as what the judges put more emphasis on when evaluating an animal. http://www.adga.org/index.php?optio...244:artshowscard&catid=87:cat-shows&Itemid=97


----------

